# Dialing in beans



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Just wondered if anyone has found a source of old beans for seasoning the burrs?. I have new vario steel burrs to season and dont want waste nice coffee.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nod said:


> Just wondered if anyone has found a source of old beans for seasoning the burrs?. I have new vario steel burrs to season and dont want waste nice coffee.


 Nod - are you still hunting for beans? If you are, please PM me and I'll send you at least 500g.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> Nod - are you still hunting for beans? If you are' date=' please PM me and I'll send you at least 500g.[/quote']
> 
> Thanks a lot Phil
> 
> I've just sent you a PM...


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Probably too late, but in case not, or if anyone else reads this..

Find out if you have a roaster locally. I have one near me who very kindly gave me a huge bag or rejected roasted beans to chuck through my new grinder.

Aaron


----------



## skunkyf (Mar 25, 2014)

lidl had 1kg bags for 6 or 7 quid a few weeks back.


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

aaroncornish said:


> Probably too late, but in case not, or if anyone else reads this..
> 
> Find out if you have a roaster locally. I have one near me who very kindly gave me a huge bag or rejected roasted beans to chuck through my new grinder.
> 
> Aaron


Aaron, thanks, that is exactly what I did.

I picked up a couple of bags of beans (Ethiopian Djimmah & a Christmas Blend) from Flaming Bean, in Neston and when asked they threw in a couple of bags worth of rejected beans.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Koffster said:


> I have been known to ring roasters previously in order to ask if they have any surplus stock. Usually, they ill have some from a couple of weeks ago, due to posting errors, and the like, or an over-batch. Simply ask if they can send it to you, and ask them to name their price. Typically, it would just be doing in the bin anyway... so it's always worth a try.


Hi... great idea... unfortunately i live in the coffee desert of Plymouth and no roaster on the doorstep. I have a friend in Bristol though who is going to try this route and see if he can get me some beans. thanks for the tip


----------

